# Let's Talk Marshall: JCM 800 2203/2204/2205 VS. Silver Jubilee 2250/2255



## The Echthros (May 14, 2009)

SO...

I recently made a thread about wanting to acquire a JCM 800 to a)mod the shit out of or b)fall in love with stock and charish it forever.

So in my research...I found there to be more options than I originally anticipated and I think I have actually found myself stuck between two amp series: The JCM 800s and the 25th Anniversary Silver Jubilees.

Sounds clips yield very different tones, but both very desireable tones. Each series also has multiple variants that further complicate things and have left me with questions.

Concerning the JCM 800s I have noted there are the 2203, 2204, and 2205 models respectively. From what I gather the 2203 is a 100w amp, the 2204 a 50w amp, and the 2205 a 50w amp with split channels and reverb. My question is between the models is there a noteable sound difference? I have read at some point that the 2205 varies a bit due to some solid state components in the signal chain. I also noted that on these first models that the JCM 800 series had ECC83 preamp tubes and 6550 power tubes with the 2205 using EL34s in some models. I always thought marshalls 12AX7s/EL34s. What difference does the ECC83 tubes contribute to the tone? Also, if they started with 6550s, which we know are american KT88 variants, why did they change? 

In regards to the Silver Jubilee I noted there are two models: the 50w pentode/25w triode 2250 and 100w pentode/50w triode 2250. My question is how do they qualify these amps switchable between pentode and triode modes when they only have 3 tubes in the preamp section? How can it be a pentode with only 3 tubes? Also, like the 2205 do these have a solid state component? Lastly, why did they switch over to the EL34s with this amp? Is THIS the reason for the voicing difference between these two amps?

thanks in advance!

thought for sure i'd have some input...guess these arent as popular as I thought...though the market would suggest otherwise.


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 15, 2009)

I love the Marshall tone, but I know a lot less than you do... I'm curious to what more knowledgeable people have to say about it as well


----------



## MrRedRaider (May 16, 2009)

I can tell you one thing for sure, the Jubilee will be 1.5x the cost of the 220x models. It is a very special amp in the Marshall line, and many consider it to be one of the best, up there with the original Plexis. Maybe someone here can really answer all of your questions, but I think you should go to the Duncan forums. I used to post there a bit and the guys there are extremely knowledgeable about these things. Well.. I went ahead and did a quick search-

i need marshall edumacation! - Seymour Duncan User Group Forums

Question about the Marshall Jubilee - Seymour Duncan User Group Forums

Also, you definitely dont have all of the different models there. There are quite a few different Jubilee models, noted in the above links.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 16, 2009)

I played through a 100 watt SJ with the diode clipping and the pentodes on - it was a total and utter monster. I think it had stock tubes in too, so getting JJ's or whatever, and having the amp biased for them is going to improve things even more.

I'd say an SJ needs to stay stock (it sounds great, its a collectable) but an 800 could happily be modded out the ass - but thats only my opinion of course


----------



## The Echthros (May 16, 2009)

> Also, you definitely dont have all of the different models there. There are quite a few different Jubilee models, noted in the above links.



I knew that, man...just the two I was interested in. Thanks for the links though!



> I'd say an SJ needs to stay stock (it sounds great, its a collectable) but an 800 could happily be modded out the ass - but thats only my opinion of course



I think you're totally right. If I DID decide to mod one though, it wouldnt be the silver tolexed 25th anniversary collectors one. It would be one of the later ones that preceeded the Slash sig.


----------



## Taylor2 (May 16, 2009)

Just a note, I'm fairly sure ECC83's are 12AX7's. Just the english name.


----------



## sepherus (May 16, 2009)

ECC83s are the same as 12ax7s. 

Pentode and triode modes have nothing to do with the number of tubes in the preamp. They have to do with the pins in the power tubes. 2 positive 2 negative 1 ground (feeding more power) or 1 positive, 1 negative 1 ground (lower power, quicker breakup and compression and a touch thinner

As for the amps them selves, i would go with an 800. If it doesn't take KT88s/6550s already, mod it so it does (may only take some biasing, though it may need a new transformer). They sound much better with them. As for voicing and such, I love the hell out of the 800, but you may want something a bit different out of it.

Also, have you checked out Splawn amps? Those are some kick ass modded Marshall clones with a fairly good price point and awesome sounds. I'd recommend the Promod or the Nitro. There are also single channel versions of both amps (no cleans) which i believe you said you didn't care either or in your other thread.


----------

